# New in box celeron processors



## glorycloud (Mar 15, 2011)

Anybody here collect new in the box Intel processors?

If you want any or all, please make offer! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330533016302&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330533014576&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330533017147&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 

I would love to sell them off in bulk before they go off to 
Mr. Scrap Man. 

T H A N K S ! ! !


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 16, 2011)

I have memories of having paid about $300 for a math co-processor for my old 386 computer, necessary in order to run ACad. 

Has the price of these things come down that far? I'm shocked to see a CPU sell for less than $20.

Harold


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 16, 2011)

I am afraid so Harold. For nostalgia sake, if you would like one
I would be more than happy to send you one. Just PM me you
shipping address and you will have it soon. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 17, 2011)

As a matter of having one simply to look at, I'd be thrilled. Thanks for your kindness. PM sent.

Harold


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 17, 2011)

The pleasure is all mine. 8)


----------

